# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wettrudern in Hamburg?

## yeaahhh

Mit einem unvermeidlichen Lcheln nehme ich den SUP 'World Cup' im Hamburg zur Kenntnis. Schicke Videos und PR fr den Sport natrlich, aber angesichts der Disziplin sollte da doch eher der Ruderverband zustndig sein? Geht es euch genauso? Hat Standup paddeln auf Flachwasser was mit Surfen zu tun? Ich tue mich da schwer... Schade das Sponsoren da jede Menge Preisgeld reinstecken und es beim Windsurfen in Deutschland nur um Pokale geht (oder hab ich was verpasst). Muss man vielleicht Windskaten neu erfinden und mitten in der City promoten?
Jay

----------


## Steve-O

Moin ,
da kann Ich Dir wirklich nur zustimmen. 
Das Ist wirklich nur eine reine PR Geschichte.

Auf dem letzten Surffestival habe Ich mich mit nem Typen vom Starboard Stand ber SUP
unterhalten. Der meinte doch tatschlich zu mir, das in ein paar Jahren alle Windsurfer und
Kiter nur noch SUP machen wrden,weil es echt der geilste Sport wre.Das wrden Wir alle noch
feststellen.
Da konnt Ich echt fast nicht mehr vor lachen. Aber der Typ meinte das wohl echt ernst.Lcherlich.

Mit SUP verhlt sich das wie mit Nordic Walking, wem Joggen zu anstrengend ist, der Walkt. Viel Spa.
Gru Steve-O

----------


## schachti

Wenn man Wellen anpaddeln kann, die man sonst nicht bekommt und dann nett abreitet, dann mag das SUP ja noch seine Berechtigung haben. Aber auf Flachwasser im Stehen ber die Alster oder sonstwo gurken mu doch totlangweilig sein. Dann fahre ich lieber Tretboot- da mu ich keine Angst haben, da mir meine Bierladung ber Bord geht  :Happy: )

----------


## brewcrew

fr mich ist das auch nix...aber wenn die erste Heckwelle vom Alsterdampfer gerippt ist, gibt's wohl kein halten mehr  :Wink: 

und das Bier kommt dann direkt ans Paddel (die entsprechenden Halterungen gibt es im Fahrradzubehr)  :Big Smile:

----------


## NorthSpots

jaa is erlich richtig albern, aber naja sollen sie mal machen....

----------


## maddin

http://forum.surf-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=41816

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Ich finde es ist total langweilig. So wenig Wind kann garnicht sein, dass man mit nem Longboard und kleinem Segel weniger spa hat. Mit ein bisschen Welle mag es ja wohl gehen, aber als ich das auf einem See getestet habe, war es langweilig.

----------


## strandkind

ist doch egal was andere machen, hauptsache jeder hat seinen spa. mir persnlich gefallen da ganz andere sportarten nicht (menschen mit leinen...) aber das was anderes. 
wenn flaute ist kann das bestimmt spa machen. wir haben und auch bei flaute unsere wellenreiter genommen und sind nur aufm binnensee paddeln gewesen. kann auch spa machen und trainiert die paddeltechnik :Wink: 

echt albern ist der ganze stuff den man sich da fr sup zulegen soll, und wenn man dann noch die preise sieht. naja, wenn leute spa dran haben und bereit sind geld zu blttern ist das ja auch ok, aber ich hab noch niemanden am spot gesehen mit sup-material. scheint echt nur bei den pros beliebt zu sein. und was der typ vom starboard-stand sagt, dazu muss man in einem windsurf/wellenreit/kitesurf-forum ja nichts mehr sagen (aber gerne lachen).

also: jedem seinen spa gnnen! (die freerider mit 9er lappen werden ja auch nicht ausgelacht)

----------

